
The Home Computer Christmas Wars - empressplay
https://paleotronic.com/2019/12/01/the-home-computer-christmas-wars/
======
orionblastar
Commodore had the advantage in the price wars but don't forget the Atari 8 bit
home computers. They got into a long battle with Commodore. Then Jack sold his
Commodore stock to buy Atari and make the Atari ST while Commodore bought
Amiga to make the Commodore Amiga 1000 then the 16 bit wars happened.

